# Looking for a top quality dog!



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

I had a wonderful waterfowl dog for years that is no longer with us. It has been a couple years. I am in the market for a top quality Lab. No back yard breeding. I am probably looking for it to be a little more than started. I don't necessarily need it this season. The spring would work also. Price isn't the main concern. But I am thinking I don't want to spend over 1500.00 but would love to stay closer to a 1000.00 It will be a indoor-outdoor family dog. Yellow or Black. Any help and advise out there! thanks


----------



## gigawatts69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Take a look at our page. Our lab will be having her puppies at the end of the month.

http://whistlecreeklabs.blogspot.com/


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Look up sprigkennels in here. He is a trainer up in corrine, utah. I got a yellow pup from him this winter, she is very good. I know he had started dogs, and my pups mom had a huge litter and he thought he might keep one or two to start. He has a facebook page, Sprigkennels. Not the easiest guy to contact, but he is a good dude, has good dogs, and might be able to help you out.


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

To be honest, $1500 may be a little light for a started dog. You should also be careful going the "Started Dog" route as a started dog's are all defined differently by different people. That is not to say you can not find one, just may be hard. Personally if I were in the market for a Started Dog I would call Steve Shaver (I can PM you his number if you would like) I would also look on RTF

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?34-Classifieds-Started-Dogs

I know of a nice breeding that should be very reasonably priced out of a AFC/HRCH-MH bitch. Will be black/ chocolate factored if you want to go for a pup... either way good luck in your search


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

I talked to Steve Shaver last night, he has a 7 mth old yellow female and a 4 month old blk male available. Give Steve a call you will be glad you did.

435-640-2543


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Birdboy, I will give him a call!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I realize the thread is over a month old, but have you considered a Vizsla/Lab mix, Vizsla/GSP mix, or even a Vizsla/Blue Heeler mix? I'm a bit partial to Vizsla mixes, all 3 of our dogs are Vizsla mixes and never had a single health issue, the oldest is 14 and can still go on hikes.


----------

